# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Sapık İngiliz Lordlar Kamarası Yıllar önce Türkiye'ye gelen Kraliyet hanedanı pre

## anau

*Sapık İngiliz Lordlar Kamarası* Yıllar önce Türkiye'ye gelen Kraliyet hanedanı prensesi (York Düşesi Sarah Ferguson) çocuk yuvalarında gizli çekimler yapmıştı. Türkiye'yi karalayan bu haber dünya medyasında geniş yankı bulmuştu. Şimdi kendi ülkesinde sapkınlığa ne diyecek prenses ve kokmuş Kraliçe ...... 
Oktan Keleş 

*İngiltere tarihinin en büyük çocuk istismarı iddialarıyla sarsılıyor.* 

İNGİLTERE'de çocuk koruma kurumunda çalışmış eski bir müdür aralarında eski milletvekilleri ve bakanların da bulunduğu en az 20 önde gelen kişi hakkında çocuk istismarı delili bulunduğunu söyledi. 
İngiltere hükümetinin 1980'li yıllarda İçişleri Bakanlığı'na iletilen ancak bakanlık tarafından "hasıraltı edildiği" iddia edilen çocuk istismarı suçlamalarını soruşturma kararı almasının ardından son 20 yıl içerisindeki ilk televizyon röportajını BBC'ye veren Peter McKelvie isimli görevli, "20'den fazla kişiden ve bunu bilen ancak birşeyler yapabilecek konumda iken hiçbir şey yapmayan çok daha fazla sayıda insandan bahsediyoruz" diyor. 
http://www.gazetevatan.com/erkek-cocuklarina-tecavuz--656297-dunya/ 
08.07.2014

----------

